# OK, Select



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Another thing that's really noticeable running Guided Setup on the new Mini Vox: The on-screen instructions repeatedly refer to the "Select" button, its classic name. But the actual remote that's bundled with the Mini only has a button labelled "OK".

It's a small thing, sure. I imagine even people new to TiVo won't really have trouble figuring it out. But it's wrong, and it's one of the first things you see.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Tivo has POOR quality control.
Look how they added the T9 search, but left it out of the wishlist search categories where person like me would use it the most


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That's not quality control, that's a consistent standard. And yes it has never been their strong suit.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm going to start using OK/S to make people look.


----------



## jtashiro (Dec 30, 2015)

wmcbrine said:


> Another thing that's really noticeable running Guided Setup on the new Mini Vox: The on-screen instructions repeatedly refer to the "Select" button, its classic name. But the actual remote that's bundled with the Mini only has a button labelled "OK".
> 
> It's a small thing, sure. I imagine even people new to TiVo won't really have trouble figuring it out. But it's wrong, and it's one of the first things you see.


Quality control lacking ...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jtashiro said:


> Quality control lacking ...


It's the VOX remote. I have updated my definitions. I like OK/S.


----------

